# Lets Play: What Price You Think?



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

This one has me confused. I know my price on this, and am not looking for help on bidding this. I'm just extremely curious as to what other companies would probably charge. Need not be perfect, but just ballpark for a discussion I'm having with another. And before you say it... I know "as much as I can get" (lol).

INTERIOR
Walls:
13'x24'x8'
13'x13'x8' / 1' Wallpaper Wraparound Removal / Possible Patch Work
3'x7'x8' / 4'x3' Wallpaper Removal / Possible Patch Work
3'x10'x8'
3'x13'x8' (stairs)
3'x16'x8'
10'x11'x8'
12'x12'x8' / Heavy Sanding Needed
5 Small Window Sills.
16 6 Panel Doors & Trim.
No ceilings.
All rooms have 3" trim (120' of it will need caulked/filled)
All rooms are different dark colors so need primed.
All rooms need a quick scuff with pole sander.
All rooms will go the same color, probably satin (except one) & all trim & doors will go the same color in semi.
Will also include 6 average sized (3'-4') closets.
Has no furnature to move, but will need to tape off & plastic all floors.
Comes to 2656 sf of walls, 332 lf of trim, 5 small sills, 16 6 panel doors with trim, and more than average prep.

Please tell me more than $1500? :shifty:


----------



## Miniroller (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont think I would even do the doors/trim for 1500 unless you paid me in green


----------



## rle renovations (Feb 11, 2006)

*impossible*

i have a job just about the same..plus a few more doors and charging close to 7,000 canadian. doors and trim take time...lots of cutting..take doors off hinges and take outside and use spray gun...cuts time down by three quarters.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Without doing the math, I am thinking 8k-9k.


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok so I'm not insane. All was looking good with this job, then I got a call today saying another company bid it at $1500, so they'll probably be going with them. $1500??? After materials that would mean all the work is being done for around $1000. Just fixing the walls the last painter BRUSHED out should cost that much. :blink: 

All's I could say is give me a call when you want it done right.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

A quick guess with two coats on everything comes out about $6k depending on how much prep we're talking it could be more. 

Now, let me play the game. <digs through file> 6994 sq. ft. wall space, roughly 950 ln. ft. trim. I'm leaving out the rest just to hear what everyone says on this one.


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

2 minute count in my head and yeah about $5-6k with one coat primer and one coat paint

Robert

Actually in Pitts maybe depends on neigborhood?


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

5K+

they are either ignorant to the cost of quality work, or they are lying to you...I pick #2---In that case, I wouldn't _want_ to work with them

I guarantee _if_ they did get a 1500 bid, it's going to their friend, relative, or someone who is not running a legitimate business----*any* legit/good business knows better


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

AAPaint said:


> Now, let me play the game. <digs through file> 6994 sq. ft. wall space, roughly 950 ln. ft. trim. I'm leaving out the rest just to hear what everyone says on this one.


Around 5 without mats....


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

$7-9,000


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> I pick #2---In that case, I wouldn't _want_ to work with them
> 
> I guarantee _if_ they did get a 1500 bid, it's going to their friend, relative, or someone who is not running a legitimate business----*any* legit/good business knows better


Those are my thoughts exactly. I mean if they could get a quality job for that price, I'd start subbing all my work out to that guy & just sit back & get paid well.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

I find that when a HO shots out a price like that he's just trying to get you in the middle, somewhere between what you want, and what he can afford to pay. If you were 5k, and he said 1.5k, then he probably has 3.25k as his budget. Sounds like a big waste of time to me. Either this guy saves up for a real paint job, or just accepts that he can only afford a hack job at the moment.

I usually try to not say anything to these guys, but somehow it typically slips out of my lips something subtle like "If money is a problem for you at the moment, perhaps you may want to think about painting it yourself, and possibly seeing if you can't get friends and family to donate some of their time to help?"

As a side note: the range of 5k - 7k would have been where I was at. Stripping the wallpaper/patching would have been extra at T&M. Like the woman I went to see the other day who was really trying to nickle and dime me, she wanted the bottom line, with no estimate... Had a house full of paper that needed to be stripped. After lifting a few spots I noticed that all the paper was on bare drywall. I left, and recommended that she open the phone book and get some estimates for redrywalling the whole place cause it would be alot cheaper.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

See, dangit!! I was actually around $8k with all the stuff I left out which are some ceilings, interior wood trim to be sanded down and re-stained, moving/covering furniture, a few doors, using high dollar duration, etc.....and here I thought I might have been off by quite a bit because it floored the customer when they heard the price.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Man these people must be big time BS'ers thinking they will get this done for $1500.00. Or maybe their shipping the house to China and taking advantage of the $0.30 an hour labor...


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

EDIT: Must've been BSing as I got the job now.


----------



## widler45 (Jun 14, 2007)

*I am not sure where you are living at but 1500 is way low*

 Hi I am new to this forum but I would charge a lot more than that! I just finished a 1700 square foot basement (bare bones ) and my bid was 22000 theatre room poolroom,bar,winecellar,bathroom office,bedroom,plos storage. nest one will be 33000 if your good at what you do don't sell your self short


GLK said:


> This one has me confused. I know my price on this, and am not looking for help on bidding this. I'm just extremely curious as to what other companies would probably charge. Need not be perfect, but just ballpark for a discussion I'm having with another. And before you say it... I know "as much as I can get" (lol).
> 
> INTERIOR
> Walls:
> ...


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

widler45 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum but I would charge a lot more than that! I just finished a 1700 square foot basement (bare bones ) and my bid was 22000 theatre room poolroom,bar,winecellar,bathroom office,bedroom,plos storage. nest one will be 33000 if your good at what you do don't sell your self short


 Correct me if I am wrong,but are you not a carpenter ?so 22,000 was to build it,not paint it right ? or am I confused as usual...


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Had a lead on a 8500 sq footer. The nicest interior I have seen in years. HO/ Builder called us in as his 8th lead. He said that if I can "beat" $15k the job is mine to have. When I started to laugh he looked at me kind of with this angry look. Then I asked if he was looking for cheap or quality? He said, both. I smiled and said that ther eis no such thing as cheap quality and that I was the wrong guy for him. He said that he had prices ranging from $15k to $65k. I said that I would be higher than that. The biggest joke is that the house is for his daughter and would sell for $5m or higher and he wants to go cheap on the finishes. He also wanted the painter to start on Monday and today is Friday. I asked him if the guy had Insurance and he said that insurance is bs and does not cover anything if anything goes wrong. You can bet that I am driving to the house on Monday to see the SWB painting this house and just sit and smile at him:clap: 
Sometimes you just can't believe some people


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

premierpainter said:


> he said that insurance is bs and does not cover anything if anything goes wrong


:laughing: 
Liability Insurance= covers you if you damage someones property, or if someone gets injured due to your negligence, and then the company has a duty to defend you should you get sued, due to your negligence. 

Too bad people are so ignorant and stubborn and too bad you couldn't convince them to hire you based on quality, not price.


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

$7000

with liability ins, WorkComp, Union scale and overhead 

In Chicago


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> $7000
> 
> with liability ins, WorkComp, Union scale and overhead
> 
> In Chicago



Never mind I thought that was your price for insurance.. what hall are you out of in Chicago?


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

GLK said:


> This one has me confused. I know my price on this, and am not looking for help on bidding this. I'm just extremely curious as to what other companies would probably charge. Need not be perfect, but just ballpark for a discussion I'm having with another. And before you say it... I know "as much as I can get" (lol).
> 
> INTERIOR
> Walls:
> ...


$7500, American workers on payroll. Quality work.:thumbup:


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

THINKPAINTING said:


> $7500, American workers on payroll. Quality work.:thumbup:


Saw your Web Page in Benjamin Moore mag. Nice work man.:clap:


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> Saw your Web Page in Benjamin Moore mag. Nice work man.:clap:


Thank You very much. 

I know you run a very professional company as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Thank You very much.
> 
> I know you run a very professional company as well.:thumbsup:


Sometimes:laughing:


----------



## SeanATL (Apr 6, 2007)

$1,500......there's no way.

I'd be in the $5k plus range as well.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I wouldn't touch the doors for that price... I come up with 7,200.00


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

So how did you fair?

Can you tell us a little, and what you bid the job for?


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

It's nice to know there are guys here bidding honest to goodness numbers. I just bid 4 rooms at about $3500 - A master bedroom, master closest {bigger than most bedrooms} and a master bathroom and another honking big bathroom. Everything is all studs at the moment - so I will be doing 1 primer + 2 coats on everything including filling nails, caulking - sanding - whole 9 yards. So just ballparking I was going to say double - I am glad there are guys here with me thinking that is at least 7 grand of work. You know I have found out that it is never satisfying for anyone when you lowball. My happiest customers are the ones that paid top shelf for my work. My unhappiest were the ones that I had guys employed at $15/hr and wasn't making a dime off of them - basically giving their labor away for free - or at a loss depending how you view things - and those customers were always unhappy. Probably because in the backs of their minds how good a quality can they get for a cheap price. Never lower your price, the only time I lower my price is when I work for a totally different client profile - like landlords or property managers - and I have a 'system' of delivering a more economical type paint job. With lots less prep involved. There I don't mind quoting cheaper prices - as I am doing less work.

-plainpainter


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

I know you guys have to get frustrated. Anyone who loses their job becomes a painter... college kids become painters... even lawn mowers paint in the winter... Everyone thinks they can be a painter. And, it means that you're going to get lowball bids.

First, if all painters quit shopping at Wal-Mart there would be more American made products and American manufacturing jobs. That would mean that there would be less people laid off that have decided to become painters! 

Next, the next time this happens say:

"Mam, you can buy Chineese toothpaste at Walmart for a fraction of the cost of toothpaste made in America. However, it has poison in it. Sometimes when a price is too good to be true... it ends up killing you or at least making you very sick. So, you might want to consider puchasing a quality job from me at a fair price."


----------



## bizusn (Aug 17, 2012)

JNLP said:


> This one has me confused. I know my price on this, and am not looking for help on bidding this. I'm just extremely curious as to what other companies would probably charge. Need not be perfect, but just ballpark for a discussion I'm having with another. And before you say it... I know "as much as I can get" (lol).
> 
> INTERIOR
> Walls:
> ...




$3986.40 Including materials, American well paid painters, unless there is a fuel surcharge for crazy distance.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKKHSAE1gIs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## disantodrywall (Jul 24, 2010)

JNLP said:


> This one has me confused. I know my price on this, and am not looking for help on bidding this. I'm just extremely curious as to what other companies would probably charge. Need not be perfect, but just ballpark for a discussion I'm having with another. And before you say it... I know "as much as I can get" (lol).
> 
> INTERIOR
> Walls:
> ...


i would get $6742.00 plus extra material cost such as caulk, sand paper, etc so around 7k would be about right.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

bizusn said:


> $3986.40 Including materials, American well paid painters, unless there is a fuel surcharge for crazy distance.


When can you start?:whistling


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

6 year old thread.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Richard said:


> I guarantee _if_ they did get a 1500 bid, it's going to their friend, relative, or someone who is not running a legitimate business----*any* legit/good business knows better



Don't you just love these people. I was on a job recently and the guy was asking me questions about how to fix his deck. This guys a contractor also by the way. I love hearing these guys stories as they are always funny. 

This guy got a contractor friend around to do his deck. Materials were around $4000 and he was telling me about the mess the contractor made of the deck. No post footings, out of level, wobbly, no bolts used, incorrect spans and post spacing etc etc and to top it of he didn't come back to finish it and material was mostly useless after being cut already. They were able to make the deck collapse by just 2 guys pushing on it. Posts were in the ground about 5" :laughing: the best thing was what he said next though. He said he thought he would have done a good job seeings he was so exspensive. He said he's already paid him $200 and he's not getting the extra $500 :laughing::laughing: $700 :blink: to build a deck :laughing::laughing:: what did he expect for $700 :laughing:

Crazy thing is though this happens a lot around here and people don't learn. He even asked me if I wanted some work to build something for him. I told him I'm too busy fixing jobs that low ball contractors messed up :laughing:


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

NecroPost. 
I would say around $9000. 
My painter subs would get it done for around $6500.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

4 seasons said:


> NecroPost.


That's funny :lol:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Don't you just love these people. I was on a job recently and the guy was asking me questions about how to fix his deck. This guys a contractor also by the way. I love hearing these guys stories as they are always funny.
> 
> This guy got a contractor friend around to do his deck. Materials were around $4000 and he was telling me about the mess the contractor made of the deck. No post footings, out of level, wobbly, no bolts used, incorrect spans and post spacing etc etc and to top it of he didn't come back to finish it and material was mostly useless after being cut already. They were able to make the deck collapse by just 2 guys pushing on it. Posts were in the ground about 5" :laughing: the best thing was what he said next though. He said he thought he would have done a good job seeings he was so exspensive. He said he's already paid him $200 and he's not getting the extra $500 :laughing::laughing: $700 :blink: to build a deck :laughing::laughing:: what did he expect for $700 :laughing:
> 
> Crazy thing is though this happens a lot around here and people don't learn. He even asked me if I wanted some work to build something for him. I told him I'm too busy fixing jobs that low ball contractors messed up :laughing:


I gave my sister-in-law a quote for a deck on the house she rents. Before she could turn it in, there were four guys already starting it. Their bid was pretty much what my materials were and my labor was for only me doing the work.

My first words were, they are going to be pissed when they run out of money and need more materials. I think I even pegged the amount they would need. A few days later I asked her about it. She tells me they forgot all the pickets and I was right. :laughing:

I just wonder how they split the nearly zero dollar amount for labor. :laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> I gave my sister-in-law a quote for a deck on the house she rents. Before she could turn it in, there were four guys already starting it. Their bid was pretty much what my materials were and my labor was for only me doing the work.
> 
> My first words were, they are going to be pissed when they run out of money and need more materials. I think I even pegged the amount they would need. A few days later I asked her about it. She tells me they forgot all the pickets and I was right. :laughing:
> 
> I just wonder how they split the nearly zero dollar amount for labor. :laughing:


That's how these parasites get these jobs.
They under bid a job, then cry the blues aand ask for more money. And if they don't get it. They walk and never finish.:furious: 
I hope your sister's landlord doesn't give them anymore money.:no:


----------

